# Coat color



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

When does coat color stop changing?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My black & tan stopped at about 8-9 months.

3 months








8 months


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

That might depend on the original color. Sables tend to change all their lives, of course my black has no changes. I have seen some blacks (what appear to be blacks) get more brown on their legs as they age.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would say by the time they are 2 that is the basic color pattern they will have. Sables are somewhat of a different story, they can get lighter/darker with the seasons and shedding, but are basically the same. Sonar is 15 months and his coat is still changing, not sure I will get a clear picture of the color until he is about 2-3. Every time he gets wet or I groom him it changes patterns a little.


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Here is Cody aroung 4 months old:









Here he is around 4 years old:








I think Cody probably stopped changing around 1 year old.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

I am so excited to see Pippin's final coat waitting is really hard. It bhas changed a lot already he is a long coat. Do they ,bhange slower or less? Or about the same?


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok here is Sonar's color progression, I need to get a new on at 15 months because he is darker.









14 weeks








4 Months








9 months









14 months


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

IloveGSDs said:


> Here is Cody aroung 4 months old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog. I hoped Abby would stay that dark but it was not to be. Fortunately, she didn't get too light either. Her mother is a sable who got
darker as she got older. The OP's dog is a long-hair and he's pretty dark. There is a dark long-hair that I see often at the local park. He's beautiful but unapproachable, stupid owner allowed him to grow up aggressive.


----------

